# GPU-Z 0.3.4 and Nvidia ION



## sglider (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, GPU-Z does not detect most of the data from integrated graphic, the motherboard is a Point Of View ION-MB330 with a chipset MCP7A-ION that integrates an NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

Thanks for support!


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2009)

*GPU-Z 0.3.3 abd 0.3.4 issue with ASUS ION*

Got the same issue on GPU-Z with POV ION board:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100339

Any solution from GPU-Z ?


----------



## wiak (Sep 17, 2009)

GPU-Z dont support IGPs atm, but w1zzard might add support, btw i have the same problem on my AMD 780G, AMD 690G boards


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2009)

next build should support this version of ion


----------

